# Finally!



## BloodRedFox (May 2, 2007)

After (some) begging, my dad will finally be getting DSL for our computer! All I can say is YES!!! 

We've been stuck with crappy dial-up for so long, and now we'll be getting something that's 50 times faster. Also, I'll be getting a Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector for my DS and Wii (which I'll also say "finally!" to because now I'll be ready when SSB: Brawl comes out).


(By the way, I guess that this is the right place to talk about this, I've never been to this board before.)


----------



## DavidN (May 2, 2007)

I can hardly remember what 56k connections were like now. When I moved out of my flat last year, I signed the DSL connection I had over to my parents because they still hadn't moved on from dialup yet.

The worst part of it is that they're still paying for the dialup service alongside the broadband, because they don't want to lose their old email address.


----------



## Aikon (May 3, 2007)

Last year I tried switching back from 8mbps cable to 56k, I knew there was going to be  big difference but it was more than I can handle.  I did to save money (I was payinbg $65 a month just for internet), so what me and Comcast settled one was a 4mbps connection for around $25.  

I'm waiting for FIOS.  Even if to drive the cost of cable internet down.  Oh wait, this is the cable pigs we're talking about....

Congrats on your DSL, when I first made the switch from Dialup I went to DSL back when it was called Bell Atlantic.  I was satisfied, but cable is where it's at for me, until FIOS becomes available here and I get a raise   I feel even cable is too slow for me.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 3, 2007)

We had dial-up for a very long long time too.  I think we got cable about 2.5 years ago.  Since then we've gone from being a one computer household to a five computer household.  All are networked now, three desktops and two laptops.  If we went back to 56k, it would be incredibly strange.


----------



## codewolf (May 16, 2007)

wow 56k.... i remember those days... where it took 3 hours just to download one song!!!:shock:


----------



## net-cat (May 16, 2007)

I remember dial-up. We had two phone lines. The voice got ~50K connections and the data line got ~24K connections, over the same internal wires. We called Verizon and complained about it but they said, "it gets a connection so we don't care."

So we canceled our second line and got cable, instead. (This was back in the days when it was actually more expensive to get cable than it was to have a second phone line and a dial-up account.)

After a year of increasingly unreliable service and increasingly costly monthly fees, we switched to DSL and have been using that ever since.

I can't wait for FIOS...


----------



## Rilvor (May 16, 2007)

:shock: did you say.....dial up?:shock: *cringes*


----------



## Aake (May 22, 2007)

DSL was ready to be installed back in 1997, a full ten years ago. It took until '99-00 until the various offers began showing up, all of them empty.After I finally got the form to fill in to get the DSL equipment, it took a full year before it showed up in early '01. Good riddance!

Eventually (after five years) I moved away from my 512/128k DSL to 100mbps ethernet in the next 'burb. The current $50/month is a bit pricey, but a lot less than the $1-200/month I could waste with the 56k.


----------



## Rattra (May 22, 2007)

Lucky it only takes begging parents.... I have to beg companies which I wish was possible.. XD.. There is no coverage out here, I'm in a technology dead zone..  .. There is a cable line, but I can't find who owns it. 

Have fun on DSL, you will be missed by the 56k club.. :lol: ..


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 22, 2007)

I had dial-up for eight years. We finally got at&t yahoo/DSL about last month. It makes me really happy that I can download/upload things many times faster than what it used to do with dial-up.


----------



## Rhainor (May 22, 2007)

I'm just getting away from dial-up, myself.  Should be ordering the upgrade to Earthlink Standard Cable service (5Mbps) sometime this evening.

By next week, Windows Vista will become my main OS, and XP the secondary, since I'll finally be able to get online with Vista from home (there aren't any Vista drivers for my dial-up modem).

Hooray!


----------



## Sibe (May 23, 2007)

Do you want to refinance  your mortgage?  Would you like V1agra and C14lis cheap!  Do you want to lengthen your penis?


----------



## Rhainor (May 23, 2007)

Ugh...Can one of the admins please delete both this post and Sibe's post above?  I'd rather not have spammy crap like this in my thread.  Thanks.

[EDIT]
...And the one below, and any other ones he makes in this thread.


----------



## Sibe (May 23, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Ugh...Can one of the admins please delete both this post and Sibe's post above?  I'd rather not have spammy crap like this in my thread.  Thanks.


Are you sure you dont want penis enlargement payday loan mortgage cialis? 

Try www.XXXHUSKYVIAGRA.com


----------



## codewolf (May 23, 2007)

c'mon sibe, quit being an arse for 5 minutes would ya?........ please?


----------

